# Cone heads?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

So, poor Cloe the cat has an infected puncture on her paw (probably from play-fighting with the other cats). She's wearing *The Cone* and has a private room:











Mauser says he just doesn't get what all the hoopla is about wearing a cone. *HE *has no problems with it ...










Either way ...


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

lol! What a good sport.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Poor Cloe the cat! Those pictures of Mauser are great


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i like the last picture!:laugh:

it looks like Mauser is wearing eye protection.
or air drag reducing aerodynamic element.
he needs a helmet in addition to cone.


----------

